# Taking My Body Back.



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Wasn't sure where to put this.

I'm not huge, but I am over weight. i always have been. i weight 200#, which for my height and frame is significant. I'm very athletic, bike, hike, walk, ride, swim, kayak, ski and do yoga, but i dont look like it. i'm consistantly judged as "the fat girl", even though i'm far more athletic than most of the skinny ones. i hate clothes shopping, and bathing suite shopping is out of the question. In short, I need to do something about it.

I also have hypothyroidism. I eat very healthy, and significantly smaller portions than most people I know, yet I stay at this weight. I know I need to cut portion size down further and up the intensity of the activities I'm doing. The other issue I have is perpetually self sabotaging. I'll loose 10 lb, then subconsiously convince myself I dont deserve it and gain it back. its not like I actually think it through that way, but after looking at what I've been doing for years, that is definately it.

I started this thread because I've gotten to the point where I am determined to change things, to get into shape and look the way I want to. I want my horse to carry less weight, and I want to look and feel better, and not be ashamed of myself. I love who I am, but I hate what I look like. its time to change.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Good for you! Everyone deserves to be happy with what they see in the mirror!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm happy for you! I have always struggled with my weight, too, and hypothyroidism runs in my family (along with other things). I have never been skinny a day in my life, but I have always been active. I am also in the process of losing weight, I have lost close to 20 pounds in the past month and I couldn't be happier! I want to lose a bunch more, I can't wait to be in shape!

Good luck with your weight loss! Just stay focused, you can do it!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Good job, it is a tough decision but totally worth it! I am in the process of also making this decision. And even if you don't think you deserve it...remember your HORSE deserves it!  That might help. 

A few things I found that helped me (not that you asked for pointers, but they might help someone!) 
- I joined Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com and tracked what I ate. Its handy even as a rough estimate
- Drink lots of water
- I joined www.forum.bodybuilding.com. There is tons of helpful information and people are generally helpful. There are also weight loss competitions that are fairly interesting and kept me motivated for 3 months. Thats when I got down to my lowest
- If I didn't reach my goals, I tried to not feel guilty, but more motivated!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

There's a myFitnessPal thread somewhere but if anyone wants to buddy up, PM me with your username and I'll friend you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> There's a myFitnessPal thread somewhere but if anyone wants to buddy up, PM me with your username and I'll friend you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think I already added you  jeshicat! I havent been on in awhile though


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I hear ya sister! Good for you. I am trying to figure out my next step too. Don't want to be in a string bikini again, just comfortable in my clothes...maybe 40-50lbs. I wish you well with your success!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks for the support

so far the plan is to up excercise and veggies. I already eat lots, but I'm replacing many carbs with them, and anything sugary with fruit.

excercise plan involves horse back riding(starting to get me and my mare in shape for a 25 miler in june), so an hour+ of riding, mostly at a trot, 3 times a week.
walking the dogs, with some jogging, I have always wanted to run a triathalon, so I would like to get into running shape(this is a long term goal). conveiniently I also have two extremely high energy dogs that eat the house if they dont get enough excercise. this is 4 times a week. 
plus stretching daily and some yoga.

We'll see how it works over the next few weeks.

any ideas, advice or support is welcome


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I hear ya too! I really need to take charge and well, take charge! And "GOOD FOR YOU". Seems you may motivate the rest of us to better ourselves where we can!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> thanks for the support
> 
> so far the plan is to up excercise and veggies. I already eat lots, but I'm replacing many carbs with them, and anything sugary with fruit.
> 
> ...


Wow! You will be very successful. My plan, so far, was observing the jump rope hanging outside...lol. Seriously, I need to get some of this weight off for me. It's hard because my husband is a toothpick and expects to eat anything he wants...which doesn't consist of anything diet food. My kids are adults too, so I have no say in thier diets anymore. So, I try and actually use the reality of my horse with the noodle legs....loose some weight to make it easier for her to carry me....that's my reality and pushing force right now.

You sound like you have quite the plan for success. I envy you.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

It sounds like you have a great plan for weight loss! Are you on thyroid medication? I ask because a coworker sounds just like you. Very, very physically active and a healthy eater but could never seem to weigh less than 190 lbs on her 5 foot frame. She got on thyroid meds and bam, was 70 lbs lighter one year later. It was amazing to watch.


----------



## Horseylove (Jan 5, 2014)

I know how you all feel. I'm a teenager, 5 foot 5 and 170 pounds. I don't look obese, or overweight, but just chubby. I've had people say, no offence, but I think I do more exercise than you, horseback riding is easy. Those people have only sat on a pony at a party when they were 5. I do swimming, riding, badminton, hiking, yoga, aerobics, and already feel self conscious. Horseback riding has given me freedom to do what I love (excersise) without critisicm.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

That is good for you!! 

Just stay on track and you will lose weight in no time!! 

I'm also in the mode to get my body back.

I usually hover around 120-135 pounds, but I had a traumatic experience in my life and packed on 60 pounds in 4 months. So i'm at 190, which does not look good on me. So far i've gone 5 days strong on my diet and lost 3 pounds!

So results do come!

Good Luck!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Bluespark, good for you. Last year, about this time actually, I decided to celebrate just being alive and healthy after a battle with cancer. My daughter is a marathon runner and while I do not and have never considered myself a runner, have always jogged a couple miles 3 -5 times a week. So my daughter agreed to join me on a 5k that April.

So, I had a careful plan to train for a 5k and followed it and at the same time started to actually crave unprocessed foods. So snacks were veggies and yes I do like my fruit , so a few fruit choices a day. Always drank a ton of water so kept that up. 

Day of the 5k, which was the beginning of April, I ran it and was thrilled. I never lost an ounce from January to April, but it was the after 5k training (didn't want to lose my momentum so kept up training) and then ounces, never pounds , started coming off. Clothes felt and looked loose, and then I decided to get on the scale and see. 30 lbs! And I wasn't focusing on the weight, but on the training, so it was such a pleasant surprise and yes darn it, reward for being so focused. 

Long story short, have signed up for the 5k again for April, and am continuing the training (want to beat my time) and who knows, maybe another 30 lbs will be gone. In the meantime, I've learned to enjoy the journey and embrace the feeling of good health.

Best of luck to you! Stay with your plan and enjoy the little victories!

Oh and an added bonus is I am now below the 20% rule with both horses so they have an easier time hauling me around! :lol:


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like you have a plan and you will succeed. My son that is 21 was overweight from
14 on he has recently lost 40lbs and I 
So proud. He went to join Aorfirce early this summer and they told him he was too fat. 40 lbs off and he goes to basic in April
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Check the date people, time to ask for updates not give good wishes


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

its time for an update. First off, thanks for all the good wishes everyone

2013 was a HARD year. I lost 10lb throughout the summer, and was doing great when I went on vacation. I didn't gain much, came back with the determination to get back on track, when everything just sort of fell apart. I agreed to go on a vacation in February, committed to it and had to pay for it by December. I was pretty excited, as it was with some cousins I really like, on an adventure type of tour in costa rica. I'm not normally a big fan of tours, but hiking up a volcano, repelling down water falls, kayaking on the ocean, swimming and surfing in a tropical country sounded great in February, and a great way to work on my fitness goals. The people I'm traveling with are VERY health conscious, so win-win for me.

then My granma was hospitalized, shortly there after my granpa had a heart attack, my dad lost a good paying job, stressing out my parents(who I feel obligated to help), I had two really bad flus, one after the other, requiring time off work, and emergency dental work($1500) which brings us to December.
One of my good friends put down her dog, who she's owned for 10 years. One of my best friends lost her fiancé in a tragic car accident. I fell down the stairs, severely spraining my ankle(4 hours in the er, close to tearing the tendons). I needed an emergency root canal, on a tooth I had just paid to have fixed($800). Add an unbelievably stressful work situation in December, plus family drama and I'm right back where I started.

For the last 6 weeks I've been told to "keep my leg up" by my doctor, which is getting increasingly difficult. the weather this year has been insane, and the whole province is buried in ice and snow, plus I'm not allowed to go to the gym.:evil::evil::evil:

anyhow, if you made it through that novel of sorrow and self pity, you deserve a treat(In this case, an orange, no cookies on this part of the forum:lol. I am back on track this month. I have re-lost 3lb, my diet has been totally revamped and I'm feeling optimistic. I can start walking on the treadmill again on the 15th, which should help ALOT.

Thanks for the support


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

BlueSpark said:


> thanks for the support
> 
> so far the plan is to up excercise and veggies. I already eat lots, but I'm replacing many carbs with them, and anything sugary with fruit.
> 
> ...



Kudos for your drive to change your bod! I respect that.

one thing that can make a big difference is weight lifting. Now, I don't do it myself, but I am just going by what I've heard. becuase the muscle burns more calories, and Yoga, while beneficial, doesn't build so much muscle as it does keep what you have limber,


Edit: just read your update. MY Lord! you've had way more than your share of annual stressors. I'd have packed on another "me" if I'd dealt with all that.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Bluespark, can't let the past get you down, and good for you for looking forward. I know it's very cliche, but just focus on one day at a time not looking too far ahead. Hope you still plan on going on vacation with those cousins, that will help you stay focused on your healthy life plan (or was that last Feb?).

Keep us posted on your victories!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You SOUND Exactly like me. (Well except I LOVE food and don't eat particularly small portions) maybe we should motivate each other. 

Should have read this thread before I had my second helping of dinner... :s


----------

